# A Great Weekend!



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2017)

We headed for Kansas City Saturday mid-day...checked into the casino hotel, hit the games, and ate a bunch.  Sunday, everyone gathered at one of the daughters for Christmas, and we had a ball...eating way too much again, and watching all the little ones open their packages.  We adults just draw a name on Thanksgiving, and buy one gift for $25, and Spurge on gifts for the little kids.  I got what I wanted...new windshield wipers for my truck.  One of the great granddaughters, 8 yrs. old, is into singing, so we got her a Karaoke machine...I hope her parents can cope with that, as she is quite a little entertainer.  Sunday night...back to the casino.  I lost about $400, but the wife hit a slot for $1600, so even after taxes, that paid for this years Christmas.  On Christmas day, we checked out of the hotel, went past one of the grand daughters house, and picked up our 11 yr. old great granddaughter to stay with us this week, while school is out.  She is now down in the basement learning how to use her HoverBoard...I made her a nice path to ride it around...but the wife is watching her closely to make sure she doesn't take a tumble on that thing.  All told, it was a Fantastic holiday weekend.  

The only downside is the weather.  We had a beautiful Fall, but starting on Friday, we have gone into the Deep Freeze, and may not see temperatures above freezing for the next 2 or 3 weeks.  We've had mild Winters for the past 3 or 4 years, but the long range forecasts indicate this year may be a real bummer.  

Tonight, I embark on an early bedtime, and getting caught up on some much needed sleep....and eating small portions for a couple of days to compensate for "pigging out" all weekend.  Life is Good!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2017)

Don M. said:


> We headed for Kansas City Saturday mid-day...checked into the casino hotel, hit the games, and ate a bunch.  Sunday, everyone gathered at one of the daughters for Christmas, and we had a ball...eating way too much again, and watching all the little ones open their packages.  We adults just draw a name on Thanksgiving, and buy one gift for $25, and Spurge on gifts for the little kids.  I got what I wanted...new windshield wipers for my truck.  One of the great granddaughters, 8 yrs. old, is into singing, so we got her a Karaoke machine...I hope her parents can cope with that, as she is quite a little entertainer.  Sunday night...back to the casino.  I lost about $400, but the wife hit a slot for $1600, so even after taxes, that paid for this years Christmas.  On Christmas day, we checked out of the hotel, went past one of the grand daughters house, and picked up our 11 yr. old great granddaughter to stay with us this week, while school is out.  She is now down in the basement learning how to use her HoverBoard...I made her a nice path to ride it around...but the wife is watching her closely to make sure she doesn't take a tumble on that thing.  All told, it was a Fantastic holiday weekend.
> 
> The only downside is the weather.  We had a beautiful Fall, but starting on Friday, we have gone into the Deep Freeze, and may not see temperatures above freezing for the next 2 or 3 weeks.  We've had mild Winters for the past 3 or 4 years, but the long range forecasts indicate this year may be a real bummer.
> 
> Tonight, I embark on an early bedtime, and getting caught up on some much needed sleep....and eating small portions for a couple of days to compensate for "pigging out" all weekend.  Life is Good!



Happy for you Don, it doesn't get much better than that!


----------

